# Old NY Saw Mill Company closes it's doors,



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

For those of you that appreciate the history of the old mills and their machinrey. This is a great post by Bill Richardson on the "Lap Mill Co. of Leroy NY that closed it's doors and was selling off all of the contents. Notably some of the old wood milling machines which most if not all were operated on main line jack shafts. 

They closed their doors back in 2009, Bill Richardson contacted me about a band saw that was up for sale, but it would have needed some serious work to get it up to modern standards and some serious refurbishment. I had to pass on it unfortunatly...

There is a molder on the trailer of the red truck that is absolutely mamoth......
http://www.owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=95501









B,:thumbsup:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Too bad they could not turn that place into some sort of a working museum....once it's gone.....it's gone.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I totally agree with you Tom, :thumbsup:
Erick uploaded some more pictures of the Lapp mill machinery moving- there is a 30" flywheel on a overhead jack shaft...along with a huge Colladay sticker/molder 11 1/2' long, 4 1/2' wide weighing 4000-5000lbs - somewhere around that in weight. Take a look at the saw dust pit- 


B,:thumbsup:


----------

